# How to Post a New Thread.



## s2k9k (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a tutorial to show new members how to post a new thread in any forum here on SmokingMeatForums.com. (SMF)

I am going to use the "Roll Call" forum just for an example because we would like all new members to post an introduction here so we can give you a big warm welcome.

At the top of every screen there is a toolbar with quick links on it. You will see "Home", "Smokers and More", "Forum", "Articles" and "My Profile".

From the quick link "Forum" you can access all the different forums and sub-forums on SMF. There are two ways to do this. First you can just place your cursor on the word "Forum" and left click.













Slide1.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






This will take you to the forums page. Here you can access all the different forums on SMF by scrolling down with the scroll bar on the right of the screen.

You can left click on any of the forums listed to go into that forum.













Slide3.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






Another way to get to the different forums is to just hover your cursor over the word "Forum" in the quick link toolbar. This will open a drop down menu with all the forums listed. If you slide your cursor down that menu a sub-menu will open to the right with all the sub-forums listed. You can slide your cursor over to the right and left click on any forum you want to go into.We are going to click on "Roll Call" for this example.













Slide4.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






Now you are in the forum where you want to post your new thread. If you scroll down you will see all the threads in that forum listed in descending order by the most recent post made first. To start a new thread just place your cursor on "Start a New Thread"













Slide5.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






This will open the "Editor" screen where you can post your new thread. There is a place for you to give it a title, the title will be visible in the list of all the threads in the forum where it was created. Then there is the body area where you can type what you want to put in your thread. There is also a toolbar at the top that you can use for different things like formatting your text, adding a photo, adding an emoticon and even a spell checker.













Slide6.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






After you have written what you want in your new thread just scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and you will see two buttons in the lower right corner. You can "Preview" what your thread will look like once it gets posted or if you are happy with it just click "Submit" and it will be posted for you.













Slide7.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






If after you post your thread you notice that you forgot something or wanted to add a photo or change the title you can go back in and edit your thread. At the top of your thread just under the title you will see some thread tools, one says "Edit Thread" and has an icon that looks like a pencil.













Slide10.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






If you left click on "Edit Thread" it will open your first post so that you can makes changes to the title or the body of that first post.













Slide11.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






If you need to make any changes to any other posts you have made you can edit them also. In the lower left corner of your post you will see four icons.













Slide8.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






If you place your cursor on the one that looks like a pencil it will say "Edit This Post" and if you left click it your post will reopen and allow you to edit it.













Slide9.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 2, 2012






You can edit any post you make on any thread but you can only edit threads you created. 

Now that you know how to post a new thread you can get active on the forums and join in all the great fun we have here!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome tutorial Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Gary, Jeff asked me to do it, it's still in draft right now until he approves it so if you or anyone else has any suggestions Please let me know so we can get it right before I put it in the instructional's.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2012)

Dave, morning... great directions....  Think about showing where the edit buttons are...  I've seen folks start another post when something needed correction on the first post...  Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 2, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Dave, morning... great directions....  Think about showing where the edit buttons are...  I've seen folks start another post when something needed correction on the first post...  Dave


Good idea Dave!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been a member of SMF for only a few months but can see where this would be helpful. It seems like the Forum population is growing fast given the nationwide (excuse me, WORLD WIDE) responses. Thanks for everyone's hard work. I for one have learned a lot from you all.

i thought I would be funny and start a new post to your thread but I was afarid someone might throw a fork at me or something.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 3, 2012)

Dave, looks great to me. If you'll let me know once this is live and ready to go, I will feature it in the carousel. I have had a quite a number of new folks asking about directions for this and this will be perfect!

Great job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

Your a rock star now Dave looks great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a work of art and very easy to follow...you are great!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 3, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Your a rock star now Dave looks great.


No not a rock star, just an ordinary guy who gets really bored at work and SMF is the only thing that keeps me sane!

But Thank You!!!


SmokinHusker said:


> It's a work of art and very easy to follow...you are great!!!


Don't know if I would call it art, just a little clickity clickity, Thanks Alesia!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 3, 2012)

TulsaJeff said:


> Dave, looks great to me. If you'll let me know once this is live and ready to go, I will feature it in the carousel. I have had a quite a number of new folks asking about directions for this and this will be perfect!
> 
> Great job!


Jeff, if it looks good to you then I'm going to put it in Instructional's right now.

Thanks!!


----------



## ilikebigbuttz (Feb 28, 2015)

I am trying to start a new thread off of my phone but the start a new thread icon is not showing up. Help please.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 28, 2015)

Ilikebigbuttz said:


> I am trying to start a new thread off of my phone but the start a new thread icon is not showing up. Help please.




At the bottom of the page.....   2 boxes side/side......   Mobile/Desktop.....   click the system you are using....


----------



## ilikebigbuttz (Feb 28, 2015)

I have it set on mobile and nothing


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 28, 2015)

Go to the main page and navigate to the forum in which you want to post a thread. Click on the "forums" tab. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 28, 2015






Let's say you want to talk about bacon. Click on the bacon forum. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 28, 2015





Then from that page click the red box on the top right. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 28, 2015





Then select "start new thread"













image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 28, 2015





And then start your thread.


----------



## ilikebigbuttz (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the help I had to log off and log back on to get it to work. Thanks again


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi folks, I have a bad time with computers anyway.

My big problems right now are how to put in a link

to another post and how to quote someone.

Would appreciate any help, thanks

Keep on smokin'                                             Ed


----------



## kennyp1114 (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought a prime and a select grade ribeye. I grilled the prime and smoked the select. The select was as tender as the prime! No need paying 17.00 a pd. for prime anymore!


----------

